# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کسی فیلمای دکتر جعفری برای ادبیات رو دیده نظرتون چیه؟؟

## DOCTOR SARA79

سلام بچه ها من ادبیات خیلی ضعیفم و میخوام فیلم ببینم یه عده میگن شاهین زاد ببین یه عده میگن دکتر جعفری ببین کدومشون بهتره لطفا راهنمایی کنین؟

یه سوال دیگم اینکه من موضوعی های هفت خان ودرس به درس خیلی سبز رو دارم منابعم مناسبن به نظرتون؟

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام بچه ها من ادبیات خیلی ضعیفم و میخوام فیلم ببینم یه عده میگن شاهین زاد ببین یه عده میگن دکتر جعفری ببین کدومشون بهتره لطفا راهنمایی کنین؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگم اینکه من موضوعی های هفت خان ودرس به درس خیلی سبز رو دارم منابعم مناسبن به نظرتون؟


سلام 
همین کتابای هفت خوان کاملا مناسب هستن واسه شروع .

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> سلام 
> همین کتابای هفت خوان کاملا مناسب هستن واسه شروع .


من پایم ضعیفه نیاز به معلم دارم

----------


## xd_amin

سلام من خودم از پارسال شاگردشون هستم(پشت کنکوری هستم) خیلی راضیم ازشون حقیقتا خوب درس میدن و من درصدم خیلی زیاد شده

----------


## Shaye

> سلام بچه ها من ادبیات خیلی ضعیفم و میخوام فیلم ببینم یه عده میگن شاهین زاد ببین یه عده میگن دکتر جعفری ببین کدومشون بهتره لطفا راهنمایی کنین؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگم اینکه من موضوعی های هفت خان ودرس به درس خیلی سبز رو دارم منابعم مناسبن به نظرتون؟


بله  دکتر جعفری خیلی زیاد تعریفشو شنیدم خودم فیلماشو ندیدم ولی از دوستان بودن که درصدای خوبی آووردن با کلاسای ایشون..میتونی نمونه تدریسشم اول ببینی هست تو آپارات

----------


## doopamir

سلام من دارم میبینم به نظرم اگه تو خوانش ادبیات و قرابت مشکل دارید حتمااااااا ببینید . اگه تو خوانش مشکل باشه ناخوداگاه ارایه و دستور هم تحت تاثیر قرار میده و اصلا نمیتونید بزنید.

----------


## Black_Hawk

> من پایم ضعیفه نیاز به معلم دارم


به خودتم گفتم ایشون گفتن که باید پایه خوبی داشته باشید و چیزایی مثل ارایه رونمیگن ولی مهارت حل سوالشو میگن
دکل که نظر من روشاهین هست ثابت شدس ونتیجه های زیادی داده
ایشون بعد رتبه یک معروف شدن 
سال اخر سال تجربه نیست  :Yahoo (105): 
این حرفم که خوانش شعر هیچ راهی جز شعر خوندن زیاد وتعداد قرابت بالا نمیتونه کمکت کنه باید انقدر تجربه توشعر بدست بیاری تا خودت بفهمین که خوانش درستش

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

کسی از ادبیات دکتر جعفری استفاده کرده تاثیری داره؟

----------


## Parimah

> کسی از ادبیات دکتر جعفری استفاده کرده تاثیری داره؟


جعفری معلم ادبیات خوبیه ولی امسالش رو اعصاب و حوصله سربر بود ( حاشیه هم زیااااد داشت کلاسش) نصف بیشتر بچه ها انصراف دادند این چیزی بود که من خودم در جریانشم چون پشتیبانش شل و ول بود:/// 


خلاصه اگه میخوای زودتر و با کیفیت تر ببندی نکته تست فراز توکلی 1400 رو ببین کلا 9 جلسه هست و تایمشم نسبت به دبیرای ادبیات دیگه معقول تر و مناسب تره 

چون فیلم های نکته تست 1400 فراز توکلی موقع پخشش نامنظم و ناقص بود من خرید گروهی پارسالشو دارم و واسش کانال زدم 

خواستی تماشا کن و جزوه هاشم هست 

اگه کانال رو میخوای بهم پیام بده

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> سلام بچه ها من ادبیات خیلی ضعیفم و میخوام فیلم ببینم یه عده میگن شاهین زاد ببین یه عده میگن دکتر جعفری ببین کدومشون بهتره لطفا راهنمایی کنین؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگم اینکه من موضوعی های هفت خان ودرس به درس خیلی سبز رو دارم منابعم مناسبن به نظرتون؟


ببین دکتر
درسای کنکور فرقی نمیکنه پایه ت ضعیه قویه یاچی
باید بشینی باحوصله قشنگ پایه رو پی ریزی کنی ارماتور بزاری قالب ببندی اب بدی ویبره بزنی تو قالبو خوبو محکم بیاری بالا.الان که دیگه چارماه مونده،استرس نگیر،اما تمام توانتو بزار خوب استفاده کنی از چارماه
پایه ت که میگی ضعیفه-اونم تو ادبیات که یه درسیه معمولا با سوالات کنکور متوسط به بالا هست.//تعارف نداریم، رقابت شدید و تعداد دواطلبها هم زیاده/
بنظرمن وقتتو با کلاس انلاین هدر نده.چارتا کتاب خوب بگیر بشین با حوصله بخون.
الان برا جواب دادن به سوالا کنکور نیازه که وقت و حوصله و انرژی صرف بشه-همینجوری شورتکی نمیشه گفت خوب برم 20 ساعت فیلم ببینم برا ادبیات و بعد برم تست بزنم
خداییش، عقل ادم نمگیه این حجم مطالب چجوری ادم میخواد مثلا تو 20 ساعت یادبگیره؟
نمیشه اقا
عقل ادم میگه با چارماه وقت با این حجم رقابت و رقیبای جدی،بنظر زیر 1000شدن خیلی سخته-شش ماه مونده بود چرا، میشد گفت میشه زیر 1000بشی
تعارفم بزاریم کنار- عن گیزیش پنگیزشی نداریم،تو میتونیو رویاشو داشته باشو عکسشو بچسبون جلوتو .......این چیزا نداریم. اینجا ایرانه ،سینه خیز روی تیغای بیابون گرموخشک باید بری تا بهدفت برسی.کنکور جنگه .جنگله و باید سفتو سخت بیای جلو :Yahoo (106): 

اگه مردشی بسم الله، 4ماه باتمام توان یاعلی مدد، نتیجه م نگرفتی هدر نرفته این چارما،،بسم لله رحیم میگیو قویتر برا سال بعدش(تاثیر قطعی و حذف عمومیم فعلا این یکی دوسال حداقل نداریم،داشته باشیمم با کمک هم نمیزاریم چنین کاری رو صورت بدن :Yahoo (99): )
نمیدونم خانواده نمیذارهو وقت کمهو اینارو بپاش دور.بشین بخون بیا جلو
اخرشم دیگه واقعا میبینی چیزی یاد نمیگیری و میخوای فیلم ببینی دوستان کمکت میکنن :Yahoo (76): بعدش ازمون و تست زیاد میخوای
امیدوارم بدرت بخوره

----------


## ZanaP

من برادرم کلاسای امسالشو ثبت نام کرده بود و به منم توصیه کرد که با کلاسا برم جلو؛ کلاساش واقعا خیلی خوبن ولی نه ارزش زمانتو داره و نه ارزش هزینه؛ کلا ادبیات اگه بری نگا کنی قرابتش که کلا با تست اوکی میشه درسنامه‌ی چندانی نداره؛ لغات که اصلا از رو کتاب میخونی و آرایه هم اغلب درسنامه ها نیم صفحه‌ای هستن اونم تو قطع کوچیک کتابای موضوعی؛ نهایتا دستورش میتونه یکم قلق دار تر و پر محتوا تر و پر استثنا تر باشه که اونم چاره‌ای نیست جز دوای قبلی ینی تست زیاد. ینی رسما معلم نکته‌ی خاصی نمیتونه سر کلاس بگه که تو کتابا نیومده باشه و اگه نکته‌ی خاصی هم نداشته باشه و درسنامه ها هم اینقدر کوتاه دیگه رسما میمونه حل تست و رفع اشکال که اگه کلاس جدایی داشته باشه برای این موضوع خوب میشه به نظرم. کلا تا اینجای کار چه از دبیر مدرسه چه از دبیر کنکور دیدم جز وقت گرفتن چیز خاصی نبوده و به نسبت کیفیت لازم برای دانش آموز نداشته؛ حالا اگه آرایه و دستور هم کلاساشو ببینی باز میتونه کمک کنه ولی در کل این چیزا هرگز جواب نبوده برا من حالا خودت حساب کتاب کن ببین چطوریه برات
در مورد هفت خوان خیلی سبزم پرسیده بودی که بعدا دیدم یادم اومد شرمنده 😅 آره کتابای خیلی خوبین و آرایه‌ش هم علیرضا جعفری یکی از نویسنده‌هاشه فکر کنم. در کل گفته بودی که ضعیفی؛ به نظرم باید قشنگ بالای هزار تست زده باشی تا اینو بگی؛ ادبیات به شدت کار داره و مخصوصا آرایه و دستور باید حداقل ۲ ماه وقت بزاری تا به درجه‌ای از تسلط نسبتا خوبی برسی تازه اونموقع وارد اصل کار میشی 💯

----------


## rezzanr

خودشون گفتن کسایی فیلم منو ببینن که پایه شون نسبتا خوبه و برای کسی که صفر هست و چیزی بلد نیست مناسب نیست زیاد

----------


## rezzanr

یکی از مهم ترین نکاتی که ادبیاتتون رو قوی میکنه اینه که معنی تک تک لغات کتابی که ازش تست قرابت میزنین برین تو ابادیس سرچ کنین. حتی اگه بلدینش چون چنتا معنی دارن معمولا و اینجوری دانش ادبیتون زیاد میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> یکی از مهم ترین نکاتی که ادبیاتتون رو قوی میکنه اینه که معنی تک تک لغات کتابی که ازش تست قرابت میزنین برین تو ابادیس سرچ کنین. حتی اگه بلدینش چون چنتا معنی دارن معمولا و اینجوری دانش ادبیتون زیاد میشه


*Oh My God
راس میگی هاااااااااا 
کار جالبیته 
دمت گرم 

ولی میخوام یه چیزی بگم خودمونی 
ببینید قبل از تلگرام و اینکه موسسات فیلمشون پخش بشه رایگان در دسترس همه قرار بگیره و یا حتی اینکه موسسات انلاین مثل مور و ملخ وجود نداشته باشند بیایید قبول کنیم که بهتر درس میخودیم 
با پیدایش اینها حاشیه جدید ی ایجاد شده و واقعا هم کلاسها در بهترین حالت بیشتر از 50 درصد بازدهی ندارن . و بیشتر وقت تلف کنی هستند 
ولی یه چیزی که باب شده به وسیله رتبه برتر های چند سال اخیر که بیشترشون هم شاید ر اثر پول و تبایغ باشه نه واقعیت اینه که همه بدون حتی بررسی و تلاش برای فهمیدن و خوندن اول میخواییم ناخود اگاه بریم سراغ فیلم اموزشی و به شدت هم وسواس داریم که کدوم خوبه و ..... یعنی حتی اگر مبحثی رو هم بلد باشیم باز میخواییم فیلم ببینیم براش . نمیدونم این ز تنبلی و بی حوصلگی هستش یا چیز دیگه ولی قطعا ضربه زننده هستش . به نظرم حتی اگر فیلم میخواییم ببینیم بید خودمون دو سه بار قبلش با مطلب کلنجار بریم و ببینیم کجای مطلب و فصل رو ایراد داریم و برای اون مبحث بریم سراغ فیلم و نه اینکه کل صفر تا صد رو بریم فیلم ببینیم . ولی این وسواس و طلسم و کمال طلبی به نوعی در همه به وجود اومده . 
انگار مثل قحطی زدگان افتاده ایم بر سر این فیلم ها و داریم خودکشی میکنیم باهاشون .
در حالی که رایگان هستند و میتونید خودتون بررسیشون کنید و یا حتی ببینید و خوشتون نیامد برید سمت دیگری پول که نمیدهید .{ البته شاید بعضی ها بخوان پولی تهیه کنن }

من خودم واقعا به جای رفتن به کتاب درسی میرفتم سراغ فیلم تا اینکه دیدم واقعا بعضی مباحث هر چقدر فیلم ببینی هم اوکی نمیشود مخصوصا دستور زبان فارسی
قسمت خرت و پرت خیلی سبز جامع رو باز کردم و قشنگ کل دستور زبانش رو مطالعه کردم و رفتم سراغ تستهای هفت خوان تازه فهمیدم که کلا داشتم مسیر رو اشتباهی میرفتم

اکیدا توصیه میکنم از این طلسم که باید فیلم ببینیم و ......... بیایید بیرون مخصوصا اینکه الان کانالها هستند وسوسه می شید که برید ازشون استفاده کنید ولی واقعا چیزی که شما رو رو به جلو خواهد برد تست زدن هستش 
حتی به غلط هم تست زدن بهتر از فیمل دیدن هستش .
منکه کلا دیگه فیلم تصمیم گرتم نبینم چون واقعا به جز اتلاف وقت و جلوگیری از رفتن به سوی کتاب کمک اموزشی هیچ چیز دیگری برایم به ارمغان نداشت .*

----------


## rezzanr

> *Oh My God
> راس میگی هاااااااااا 
> کار جالبیته 
> دمت گرم 
> 
> ولی میخوام یه چیزی بگم خودمونی 
> ببینید قبل از تلگرام و اینکه موسسات فیلمشون پخش بشه رایگان در دسترس همه قرار بگیره و یا حتی اینکه موسسات انلاین مثل مور و ملخ وجود نداشته باشند بیایید قبول کنیم که بهتر درس میخودیم 
> با پیدایش اینها حاشیه جدید ی ایجاد شده و واقعا هم کلاسها در بهترین حالت بیشتر از 50 درصد بازدهی ندارن . و بیشتر وقت تلف کنی هستند 
> ولی یه چیزی که باب شده به وسیله رتبه برتر های چند سال اخیر که بیشترشون هم شاید ر اثر پول و تبایغ باشه نه واقعیت اینه که همه بدون حتی بررسی و تلاش برای فهمیدن و خوندن اول میخواییم ناخود اگاه بریم سراغ فیلم اموزشی و به شدت هم وسواس داریم که کدوم خوبه و ..... یعنی حتی اگر مبحثی رو هم بلد باشیم باز میخواییم فیلم ببینیم براش . نمیدونم این ز تنبلی و بی حوصلگی هستش یا چیز دیگه ولی قطعا ضربه زننده هستش . به نظرم حتی اگر فیلم میخواییم ببینیم بید خودمون دو سه بار قبلش با مطلب کلنجار بریم و ببینیم کجای مطلب و فصل رو ایراد داریم و برای اون مبحث بریم سراغ فیلم و نه اینکه کل صفر تا صد رو بریم فیلم ببینیم . ولی این وسواس و طلسم و کمال طلبی به نوعی در همه به وجود اومده . 
> ...


من اهل کلاس اینا نیستم هم هزینش زیاده هم وقت گیره ولی خب مطمعنن کلاس رو ترجیح میدم به کتاب خوندن چون میشینی فقط گوش میدی و یه جور استراحته/ کل فامیل بهم گیر دادن کلاس نری قبول نمیشی :/

----------


## rezzanr

> چجوری موافقتمو اعلام کنم
> هزار درصد باهات موافقم
> حقیقت محضه 
> و اینو فقط کسی که تجربه داره میفهمه


تجربه نکته تست ماز که بعد عید بود هم داشتین؟ و کلاس های ریاضی اریان حیدری چطور؟

----------


## rezzanr

> دقیقا تجربیاتم همیناست همایش اریان حیدری و نکته و تست ماز که پارسال از 19 فروردین شروع شد
> و هر جا برم به عنوان یکی از بزرگترین اشتباهات زندگیم ازش یاد میکنم
> ببین برای جاهایی که فقط اشکال داری فیلم ببین اونم فقط برای زیست سمت ماز برو برای کلاس فرهمندنیا
> تست تکراری معجزست 
> جای فیلم دیدن وقت بزار ازمون بزن اشکالتو در بیار رفع کن
> واقعا دیگه نمیدونم چجوری بگم که بچه ها اشتباه منو تکرار نکنن


تست تکراری یعنی تستایی که قبلا زدم؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> من اهل کلاس اینا نیستم هم هزینش زیاده هم وقت گیره ولی خب مطمعنن کلاس رو ترجیح میدم به کتاب خوندن چون میشینی فقط گوش میدی و یه جور استراحته/ کل فامیل بهم گیر دادن کلاس نری قبول نمیشی :/


*ببین دقیقا همینه . فیلم آدم رو یه جورایی تنبل بار میاره . 
قبول کنیم که هر فیلمی رو ببینیم باز هم باز بریم سر کتاب کمک درسی و تست بزنیم و یا حتی درسنامه رو هم مرور کنیم باز 
خوب پس فیلم یدن حکم اش چیه؟؟
به نظرم باید برای قسمتایی فیلم دیده بشه که هیچ جوره نشده با کتاب تست یاد بگیریدش .
ولی میبینیم که از صفر تا صد رو فیلم میبینیم . 
کلا گفتم که یه جور طلسم هستش انگار که همه دچارش شده اند .
یه نظرم فیلم دیدن باید هدف دار باشه ولی ما اکثرا بی هدف و بدون برنامه و حتی بدون نیاز داشتن بهش  فیلم میبینیم و اصلا انگار یک چیز بایدی شده برامون و اگر نبینیم احساس میکنیم که نکات خیلی خاصی رو قراره از دست بدیم که بقیه میدوننش و ما نه . در حالی که من بعد دیدن حتی کلاس بهترین اساتید هم میتونم بگم همون نکات کتابای کمک درسی رو میان میگن / حتی بعضی هاشون کمتر از اونا میگن که بیشتر نمیگن.
بینوشن بله چند تا دبیر خاص هم پیدا میشه که هر از گاهی نکته خاصی هم بگه ولی هم اون دبیرها کم اند و هم اون نکات کم اند و کاربرد کمی دارند .
ولی ما تصور بسیار خیالی و ماورایی از کلاسا داریم مخصوصا کلاسای نکته و تست که فکر میکنیم دیگه میترکونن و .... 

همه مون دچار یه طلسم شدیم و فکر میکنم اثر تبلیغاته*

----------


## Reza Nos

> *Oh My God
> راس میگی هاااااااااا 
> کار جالبیته 
> دمت گرم 
> 
> ولی میخوام یه چیزی بگم خودمونی 
> ببینید قبل از تلگرام و اینکه موسسات فیلمشون پخش بشه رایگان در دسترس همه قرار بگیره و یا حتی اینکه موسسات انلاین مثل مور و ملخ وجود نداشته باشند بیایید قبول کنیم که بهتر درس میخودیم 
> با پیدایش اینها حاشیه جدید ی ایجاد شده و واقعا هم کلاسها در بهترین حالت بیشتر از 50 درصد بازدهی ندارن . و بیشتر وقت تلف کنی هستند 
> ولی یه چیزی که باب شده به وسیله رتبه برتر های چند سال اخیر که بیشترشون هم شاید ر اثر پول و تبایغ باشه نه واقعیت اینه که همه بدون حتی بررسی و تلاش برای فهمیدن و خوندن اول میخواییم ناخود اگاه بریم سراغ فیلم اموزشی و به شدت هم وسواس داریم که کدوم خوبه و ..... یعنی حتی اگر مبحثی رو هم بلد باشیم باز میخواییم فیلم ببینیم براش . نمیدونم این ز تنبلی و بی حوصلگی هستش یا چیز دیگه ولی قطعا ضربه زننده هستش . به نظرم حتی اگر فیلم میخواییم ببینیم بید خودمون دو سه بار قبلش با مطلب کلنجار بریم و ببینیم کجای مطلب و فصل رو ایراد داریم و برای اون مبحث بریم سراغ فیلم و نه اینکه کل صفر تا صد رو بریم فیلم ببینیم . ولی این وسواس و طلسم و کمال طلبی به نوعی در همه به وجود اومده . 
> ...


حرف هات کاملا درسته
توی زیست که واقعا نیازی به فیلم دیدن نیس چون درسنامه ها خیلی خوب و بهتر از هر معلمی مطلبو برات جا میندازه. اگه هم یه جا خیلی گیر کردی وویسای اشکالات هاشمی هس که واقعا عالین
شیمی هم که درسنامه مبتکران خیلی سبز میکرو کامل کاملهو بهتر از هر معلمی
فیزیک هم درسنامه های میکرو و خیلی سبز و نشر الگو کامل هست
ریاضی هم که این همه درسنامه خفن داریم خیلی سبز و مهر و ماه و درسنامه آیکیو خوشخوان و گلابی و....  اما اگه باز از روی اینا هم متوجه نشیم دیگه حتمن میشه از روی درسنامش حسابان میکرو طلایی کامل روی همه چی مسلط شد

----------


## Reza Nos

> چجوری موافقتمو اعلام کنم
> هزار درصد باهات موافقم
> حقیقت محضه 
> و اینو فقط کسی که تجربه داره میفهمه


من امسال یازدهم هستم اما یادمه پارسال. به خاطر همین تبلیغاتنشستم و همه فیلم ها رو برای دهم دیدم.هر استادی که بگی از هر موسسه ای که بگی حتی اگه مثلا کلاسینو دو تا دبیر ریاضی داش من هر دو تا رو دیدم
نمی گم فیلم ها کلا بدرد نمیخورن اما اون تاثیری که ما فکرشو میکنیم نداره
مهم ترین وسیله برای مسلط شدن حل تست زیاد هستش و همه این کلاس ها حتی اگه بهترین دبیر هم بهت تدریس کنه بدون تست یا با تست کم فایده ندارد

----------

